

Show HN: MGen – A toolkit for cross-language object serialization - GiGurra
http://culvertsoft.github.io/mgen/

======
GiGurra
Me and a friend just released what we've been working on in our spare time
2014. Hope you enjoy it! It's a toolkit similar to Google's Protocol Buffers,
but with support for language native inheritance and polymorphism,
heterogenous containers, maps, lists, arrays and custom serialization formats.
Have a look if you're interested, all feedback that can make it better greatly
appreciated!

We also put up a reddit discussion at
[https://www.reddit.com/domain/culvertsoft.github.io/](https://www.reddit.com/domain/culvertsoft.github.io/)

